# Do you take vitamins?



## babycrazy1706

What do you use and do u notice a difference? 

I take well woman multivitamin and a feroglobin liquid iron

I always forget to take them but recently I've been remembering. Haven't really noticed a difference yet just interested in others experience xx


----------



## Wobbles

I feel better when I take them but I have spells of not bothering.

Vitamin D oral spray Dlux
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/betteryou-dlux-3000-vitamin-d-oral-spray-60012895

Vitamin B12 Boost oral spray
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/betteryou-pure-energy-b12-boost-oral-spray-60099160

Multi Vit oral spray
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/betteryou-multivit-oral-spray-60031510


----------



## babycrazy1706

Never heard of it in spray form, that's interesting xx


----------



## Wobbles

I hate taking tablets x


----------



## vaniilla

Floradix and a vitamin d mouth spray, 7 year old has kindervital and the kids version of the vitamin d spray. I definitely feel more lethargic when my iron levels are low.


----------



## vaniilla

https://i64.tinypic.com/21c9shd.jpg

These are the sprays, they're mint flavoured so just taste like mild mouth wash.


----------



## misspriss

I take them when I remember. Then I forget.

This will sound weird, but my tongue gets sore when I get low on vitamins. So I start taking them again and it goes away. It's probably a B-12 or folate.


----------



## pinkstarbinks

yeah I take vital f hubner liquid iron, oh has just started taking iron dissolvable tablets or liquid form (feroglobin brand). kids take multivits I just find ones for their ages which include omega 3 it was bassett but I now use the mr men ones as their age range means if I give those all 3 ages can use those, rather than have different packs and the kids squabbling over the different flavours textures etc lol.


----------



## sankyoya

I am going vegan, so I am taking Vitamin B12.


----------



## topsy

I he had to start taking vit d as getting numbness in my feet and arms-my levels came back low so got tablets xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Don't take any x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I take magnesium vitamins but that's all. I need to find a good multivitamin.


----------



## topsy

Bev what's magnesium do I've got some from that naturopath I saw but forgot what she said xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

topsy said:


> Bev what's magnesium do I've got some from that naturopath I saw but forgot what she said xxx

I take Jigsaw magnesium malate :)


----------



## DebbieF

I take a Centrum multi vitamin daily, as well as fish oil, a garlic supplement and a probiotic.


----------



## CRWx

I take vitamin B and folic acid xxx


----------



## jessmke

I take vitamin D


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm vegan so take a vegan multivitamin. Mainly for the B12 but bought the multi one because it couldnt do any harm to make sure I was topped up.


----------



## robella

I take vitamin C and E daily.


----------



## TWO2TANGO

I take centrum multivitamin. I also have a berroca in the morning


----------

